# Scale Lowrider Modeler Magazine



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

<a href=\'http://www.scalelowrider.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>Click here to go to www.scalelowrider.com</a>[/b]​


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Where i can get some Issues ?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Nice! Thanks for the support Buggs!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 13 2009, 06:28 AM~13268581
> *Where i can get some Issues ?
> *



X2! IS THERE A SUBSCRIPTION?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

http://www.scalelowrider.com/issues.html


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

A subscription would be nice but it looks like back issues and an online magazine currently


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Mag hasn't been out for a while, he should still have back issues available.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 15 2009, 05:03 PM~13287791
> *x2...Has anybody gotten any copy's....? and how much is it? I can't get any INFO... :uh:
> *


Go to the site . Once your there click on issues. I have a few and there not bad
at all.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 17 2009, 03:53 AM~13302620
> *i thought that magazine died
> *


Didn't die, we're just waiting for the next issue :biggrin: 

Laid and BLVD died :uh:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 17 2009, 08:11 AM~13303194
> *Didn't die, we're just waiting for the next issue  :biggrin:
> 
> Laid and BLVD died  :uh:
> *




:yes:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

bring back the magazine, we need a good lowrider model magazine


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

That would be SOOO nice.Id subscribe.Hell....they could fill the mag. with just members of THIS site...LOL.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Buggs, your support is much appreciated!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

i have all the issues, seemed to be getting better as a mag and then they quit or something. would love to see it back up and going.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Getting my Issues today , big thanks , Buggs !

)


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Bring them back Buggs.


----------



## UNORTHADOX_LOWS (May 20, 2008)

i remember buying these mags from Shorty's Hydraulics here in Houston


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey buggs pm me please!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

i orderd a back issue paid it n everything but never got it..... :dunno:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 18 2009, 08:44 PM~13926410
> *i orderd a back issue paid it n everything but never got it..... :dunno:
> *



PM sent


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@May 19 2009, 01:29 PM~13935833
> *PM sent
> *


PM sent


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

THANK YOU MISTA BUGGS


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Mar 18 2009, 06:34 PM~13319414
> *bring back the magazine, we need a good lowrider model magazine
> *


Yes we do since Lowrider bike decided to quit!!!


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

bring dem back


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Come on Biggs , bring a new Issue !

Many great Models Worldwide for some new Magazines !

There are no other Model car Magazines for the Lowrider Guys ! 

Make em and i take em all !


Greatings from Germany ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

check out this pretty cool tshirt !


http://www.scalelowrider.com/back_issues/lows_tee.html


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 2 2009, 06:01 PM~14961684
> *check out this pretty cool tshirt !
> http://www.scalelowrider.com/back_issues/lows_tee.html
> *




 
no med. or larges?


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 2 2009, 05:40 PM~14962667
> *
> no med. or larges?
> *


Of course...no problem!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Sep 2 2009, 09:50 PM~14963826
> *Of course...no problem!
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

http://www.scalelowrider.com/back_issues/lows_tee.html


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 5 2009, 02:32 PM~14990046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol, that shirt is super badass. too bad they dont have large.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Sep 2 2009, 06:40 PM~14962667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 5 2009, 02:32 PM~14990046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat bad were can i get one :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

http://www.scalelowrider.com/back_issues/lows_tee.html


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Just a reminder that I appreciate you supporting this forum!!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 13 2009, 11:52 AM~15341496
> *Just a reminder that I appreciate you supporting this forum!!
> *


X2 ! Thanks And we can't wait for you to get the magazine back in publish ! :biggrin:


----------



## Panscraper (Sep 28, 2009)

I order two back issues , and send him the money via paypal

I have waited and recently have emailed, asking where those issues are....

Nothing happens!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Panscraper_@Nov 11 2009, 03:37 AM~15630695
> *I order two back issues , and send him the money via paypal
> 
> I have waited and recently have emailed, asking where those issues are....
> ...




PM sent...
Email sent...


----------



## Panscraper (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks mistabuggs, problem solved!


----------

